
Microsoft Releases Windows Update to Disable Intel's Flawed Spectre Mitigation - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/microsoft-releases-patch-to-disable-intels-flawed-spectre-mitigation
======
chipperyman573
Posted yesterday with 300 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16255711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16255711)

